# Omega OEM NATO Straps?



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a few questions regarding Omega OEM NATO Straps.

I really love the look of them and think one would look great on my Black SMPc (particularly the Bond nato and the Black with Red border stitching nato) and would like to find some info on availability, pricing, quality etc. Have they been discontinued because I have looked everywhere online and can't seem to find any places to buy from? I am in the UK so I have emailed Omega Boutique Manchester and just awaiting a reply from them. If they could source one for me, are they worth the money and does the quality of the strap remain high over time? 

Any help is much appreciated.

Regards,
Jack

I received an email from Omega as I posted this post! They can order one in for me which takes 2 weeks for £155. Do you think they are worth the price? Also I really can't decide which strap to go with!


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't email, call them. Any of the Omega boutiques can source them for you.
As to whether they're worth it, that's a personal choice/opinion. If you think it will look different to the ones that are a fiver...., yes, they have Omega written on them.


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

A lot of people have said what good quality they are (material) and it'll be great to have the Omega branding. They are expensive but not much from Omega isn't i suppose. Mine is due anytime i ordered from Ace Online Jewellers (Amsterdam based), worked out £130, so a bit cheaper. Still takes about 3-4 weeks to the UK though 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

Worth the price? Eh... Personally, there's no way that I'd pay that much for a NATO, even if it has Omega written on it. Especially when there's tons of NATOs out there for a fraction of the cost that are of good quality. Your choice though.


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a good point but you can also get very good quality watches cheaper than Omega, but we still purchased one. I suppose if you want a few different Natos to choose from then it would work out very expensive. I only wanted one so I thought why not. 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

I have two of the OEM NATO straps. They're great. Tried the gray/black on my 300MC but didn't care for it. Switched to the blacked out NATO.




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## BMac74 (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had mine for several months now and wear it on the weekends, including outdoors in hotter weather and have found it has held up really well, still looks almost new. As others have said, it is a personal choice, but I don't see the choice any differently than paying what we pay for the watch it's on or a few hundred for an omega branded deployment, strap, buckle, etc.


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! 

I decided to go ahead and get the grey and black bond NATO! It was tough deciding between that and the black and red one so I really hope it will work out with my Black SMPc. As mentioned it is a lot of money to spend on a nato strap but like Leighton and BMac say, we pay good money for these watches and it only feels right for me to wear mine on an Omega strap/bracelet (maybe i'm mad)! Om3ga_fan -Thanks for the pictures, the straps look really good quality and like no other nato strap I have ever seen!

Cheers for the replies, and I will make sure I upload some pics of my watch with its new strap in around 2 weeks time

Regards,
Jack


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats on your choice! I'm thinking that black/gray will look stunning on a black SMPc. Looking forward to the pictures.

Cheers! Here's mine on a PO - love the combo.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

om3ga_fan said:


> Congrats on your choice! I'm thinking that black/gray will look stunning on a black SMPc. Looking forward to the pictures.
> 
> Cheers! Here's mine on a PO - love the combo.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
Two stunning watches you have there! I keep telling myself one Omega is enough for me, but I can see myself caving in for a PO soon! Must stay strong haha.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

JD89 said:


> Thank you!
> Two stunning watches you have there! I keep telling myself one Omega is enough for me, but I can see myself caving in for a PO soon! Must stay strong haha.


If you do it, you won't be disappointed. My line SMP that I purchased 14 years ago now has a few playmates.

As I'm sure everyone on the board would agree, one is never enough 



















Sent from a Payphone


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

worth is subjective. All I know is after a few days wearing it, the OEM NATO is exceptionally better than regular NATO. It is a tighter/finer weave that is smooth to the touch. Wearing a regular NATO is like wearing potato sack...okay maybe not that bad but you get the idea. Also the Omega is just a little thicker but not bulky.

It is an outstanding NATO but then again you're talking 10 bucks against 150ish...so I suggest, if you can, going to an AD to handle one in person.
It sounds strange to say that I'm "saving up" for a NATO but that blacked out one (above) is on my list, so I guess I am voting with my wallet.


----------



## DMazzle (Mar 22, 2014)

om3ga_fan said:


> I have two of the OEM NATO straps. They're great. Tried the gray/black on my 300MC but didn't care for it. Switched to the blacked out NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, does the blacked out version wear differently with the leather lining?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMazzle (Mar 22, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> worth is subjective. All I know is after a few days wearing it, the OEM NATO is exceptionally better than regular NATO. It is a tighter/finer weave that is smooth to the touch. Wearing a regular NATO is like wearing potato sack...okay maybe not that bad but you get the idea. Also the Omega is just a little thicker but not bulky.
> 
> It is an outstanding NATO but then again you're talking 10 bucks against 150ish...so I suggest, if you can, going to an AD to handle one in person.
> It sounds strange to say that I'm "saving up" for a NATO but that blacked out one (above) is on my list, so I guess I am voting with my wallet.


Please send this pic to omega and tell them this should be a stock combination. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

DMazzle said:


> Hey buddy, does the blacked out version wear differently with the leather lining?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, but only a little. Definitely comfortable. Feels as tho the watch sits just a tidge higher on this v the regular OEM NATO. But, again, marginally at most.

Overall, this one feels and looks like it will outlast the black/gray.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

JD89 said:


> Thank you!
> Two stunning watches you have there! I keep telling myself one Omega is enough for me, but I can see myself caving in for a PO soon! Must stay strong haha.


They look great. That's made me rethink my second omega when my funds are ready!

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

anyone else got the black and grey NATO on a black smpc? might convince me to get one too haha...


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

With the Omega OEM Nato strap, you do get what you pay for. If you have the extra cash to spend it on, I highly recommend it. You won't be disappointed. It's top quality and different with any of the aftermarket ones available that I've used before. To those who say otherwise, they've probably never seen or felt the strap in person. Go to the boutique to get a feel of it and you'll see what I mean. I've had mine for two months now and have been wearing it daily since getting it... Still looks like new except for a few scratches on the buckle due to desk diving but that's normal.. Lol..


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

The wait for my strap is going to be a long one by looking at all your great pictures guys! 
Never been this exited over a nato haha. I will be going to Manchester to pick it up when it arrives and let them fit it because for some reason I cant get the strap off my SMPc. Never had any problems with any other watches before, but I gave up after trying for 15mins scared my hand will slip and end up scratching the watch! One of the main reasons to get the nato is that I have noticed my SS bracelet picking up more and more dings and scratches nearly every day, and I hope this nato can help me preserve the bracelet for them special occasions


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

First NATO strap I've ever owned, and I love it. I'm currently wearing this on the rubber strap, but will be switching back soon.


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> worth is subjective. All I know is after a few days wearing it, the OEM NATO is exceptionally better than regular NATO. It is a tighter/finer weave that is smooth to the touch. Wearing a regular NATO is like wearing potato sack...okay maybe not that bad but you get the idea. Also the Omega is just a little thicker but not bulky.
> 
> It is an outstanding NATO but then again you're talking 10 bucks against 150ish...so I suggest, if you can, going to an AD to handle one in person.
> It sounds strange to say that I'm "saving up" for a NATO but that blacked out one (above) is on my list, so I guess I am voting with my wallet.


AMAZING COMBO!


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

minoli said:


> First NATO strap I've ever owned, and I love it. I'm currently wearing this on the rubber strap, but will be switching back soon.
> 
> View attachment 5305426
> View attachment 5305482
> ...


Nice! I was just thinking about switching my 8500 from the black/gray to that exact strap.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

JD89 said:


> Thank you!
> Two stunning watches you have there! I keep telling myself one Omega is enough for me, but I can see myself caving in for a PO soon! Must stay strong haha.


Do it! With your SMPc, I'm guessing that the size of the NATO strap you ordered is 20mm. This would fit perfectly on a 42mm PO (and the Moon Watch) so consider getting that PO version. Looking forward to those SMPc pics!


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

It's a great strap! Do you currently own it, or would you be purchasing it?



om3ga_fan said:


> Nice! I was just thinking about switching my 8500 from the black/gray to that exact strap.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

minoli said:


> It's a great strap! Do you currently own it, or would you be purchasing it?


I own it. Rt now it's on my 300MC. Before that it was on my PO 2500 XL.




























Sent from a Payphone


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

He's mine. They're fantastic!


----------



## jhericurls (Nov 23, 2013)

That all black NATO looks fantastic. But I just can't bring myself to pay so much for it. It's not the money more the principal, crazy profit margin.


----------



## john_s4 (Jun 16, 2014)

> It's not the money more the principal, crazy profit margin.


So using that argument why did you buy the watch in the first place they made a spectacular profit on you then. I have an Omega NATO on a £7.5K watch and a cheap one on my £300 Seiko. The quality are poles apart!


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

They are really nice. They are expensive but it is the most comfortable NATO I've ever worn the best quality I've ever owned.


----------



## chris975d (Aug 10, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> worth is subjective. All I know is after a few days wearing it, the OEM NATO is exceptionally better than regular NATO. It is a tighter/finer weave that is smooth to the touch. Wearing a regular NATO is like wearing potato sack...okay maybe not that bad but you get the idea. Also the Omega is just a little thicker but not bulky.
> 
> It is an outstanding NATO but then again you're talking 10 bucks against 150ish...so I suggest, if you can, going to an AD to handle one in person.
> It sounds strange to say that I'm "saving up" for a NATO but that blacked out one (above) is on my list, so I guess I am voting with my wallet.





imranbecks said:


> With the Omega OEM Nato strap, you do get what you pay for. If you have the extra cash to spend it on, I highly recommend it. You won't be disappointed. It's top quality and different with any of the aftermarket ones available that I've used before. To those who say otherwise, they've probably never seen or felt the strap in person. Go to the boutique to get a feel of it and you'll see what I mean. I've had mine for two months now and have been wearing it daily since getting it... Still looks like new except for a few scratches on the buckle due to desk diving but that's normal.. Lol..


I have to concur with both of these posters. The Omega NATOs are unlike any generic NATO I've ever tried. They are ridiculously comfortable, and even feel worth their price. So much so I have two, and even picked up the brown leather Omega NATO as well. To me, it actually trumps the woven Omega NATOs in comfort and quality. But you obviously lose the ability to play near water a lot with it.


















And the brown leather Omega NATO.


----------



## PunkJr (Sep 25, 2006)

I could never take anyone that has bought one of the OEM NATO straps seriously. $200 for a $2 piece of petroleum based fabric with a few stainless buckles - Omega are taking the piss. And, it will never be a MOD Phoenix NATO (which can be bought for a fraction of the price).


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

To each their own. Its extremely of great quality. And until the aftermarket ones can replicate the feel of these Omega OEM Nato's, I'd stick with the OEM Nato


----------



## chris975d (Aug 10, 2013)

PunkJr said:


> And, it will never be a MOD Phoenix NATO (which can be bought for a fraction of the price).


Which, I, for one, am glad of. I've had the Phoenix NATOs, and like every other low cost NATO, they feel...well...cheap. The Omega NATOs are like no NATO I've owned up to this point, and I've tried most out there. They've spoiled me in what I expect from a NATO. If they didn't have "Omega" on the keeper, I'd have them on my Rolexes and Tudors too.


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

PunkJr said:


> I could never take anyone that has bought one of the OEM NATO straps seriously. $200 for a $2 piece of petroleum based fabric with a few stainless buckles - Omega are taking the piss. And, it will never be a MOD Phoenix NATO (which can be bought for a fraction of the price).


Meh, I can't take you seriously. You're talking to people who spend thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars on watches. $200 is just a drop in the bucket.


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

chris975d said:


> Which, I, for one, am glad of. I've had the Phoenix NATOs, and like every other low cost NATO, they feel...well...cheap. The Omega NATOs are like no NATO I've owned up to this point, and I've tried most out there. They've spoiled me in what I expect from a NATO. If they didn't have "Omega" on the keeper, I'd have them on my Rolexes and Tudors too.


This is why I never bought a NATO until I bought my Omega NATOS. Other NATOs always look so cheap. I can't put a strap that looks like it cost $15 on a watch that cost a few thousand dollars.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

PunkJr said:


> I could never take anyone that has bought one of the OEM NATO straps seriously. $200 for a $2 piece of petroleum based fabric with a few stainless buckles - Omega are taking the piss. And, it will never be a MOD Phoenix NATO (which can be bought for a fraction of the price).


Easy killer. You might be in be wrong forum; certainly the wrong thread.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Virgilv (Sep 16, 2012)

Fairly new to Omega NATOs - so why all the saltiness about them? They are a pretty pricey accessory to a pretty pricey watch. No one is forcing anyone to buy one. No one seems to compare their Omega watch to a cheapie that does the same thing. All other NATOs (5) that I have bought have ended up fraying and deep in the strap drawer. So to answer the OPs question, the quality of the Omega NATOs are worlds apart from the other NATOs I've experienced. It feels like a luxury item befitting a nice watch. It's comfortable, attractive with nice choices of colors and says Omega! Worth it? Value judgment between you and your credit card. Would I wear any other NATO? No.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Virgilv said:


> Fairly new to Omega NATOs - so why all the saltiness about them? They are a pretty pricey accessory to a pretty pricey watch. No one is forcing anyone to buy one. No one seems to compare their Omega watch to a cheapie that does the same thing. All other NATOs (5) that I have bought have ended up fraying and deep in the strap drawer. So to answer the OPs question, the quality of the Omega NATOs are worlds apart from the other NATOs I've experienced. It feels like a luxury item befitting a nice watch. It's comfortable, attractive with nice choices of colors and says Omega! Worth it? Value judgment between you and your credit card. Would I wear any other NATO? No.


Love the blackout NATO on your Speedy. I have the same on my 300.










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the all black NATO, I will be picking one up sometime.



Virgilv said:


>


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

I received a PM asking me for some more photos of this combo and with a few questions.

Does the NATO add much to the thickness?
From my measurements, it looks like the NATO adds about 3mm of height to the watch. I have pretty boney wrists, so the NATO doesn't sink into my wrist at all. I still find it very comfortable, more comfortable than the bracelet.

Thickness of the NATO vs. the bracelet?
As you can see, the bracelet is more than double the thickness of the NATO. But, when you have the NATO on wrist, you have to account for it layering.


----------



## xjeeunitx (Aug 4, 2010)

I have four of them. The quality of the strap + buckle as well as the "logo" is well worth the $175. Get your hands on few and you will notice the difference. The quality of the nylon is far superior compared to any NATO/ZULU strap I've handled. Hands down. If you never handled them, you just don't know.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the aftermarket nato, it´s a supreme quality for € 15,-- and it´s good enough for my two Bond-Diver ;-)


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

subdiver said:


> I like the aftermarket nato, it´s a supreme quality for € 15,-- and it´s good enough for my two Bond-Diver ;-)


That's what I thought until I walked into an Omega boutique to give the OEM strap a hands on...haha.. Ended up walking out the place wearing the strap on my Seamaster


----------



## john_s4 (Jun 16, 2014)

> it will never be a MOD Phoenix NATO


It will never be, I had issue ones for nearly 10 years and in that time got a new one every time my watches broke, 3 Seiko Chronos and a Mechanical one later. I still like them but wouldn't put one anywhere near a decent watch.


----------



## AK CH (Apr 15, 2008)

avt80 said:


> I received a PM asking me for some more photos of this combo and with a few questions.
> 
> Does the NATO add much to the thickness?
> From my measurements, it looks like the NATO adds about 3mm of height to the watch. I have pretty boney wrists, so the NATO doesn't sink into my wrist at all. I still find it very comfortable, more comfortable than the bracelet.
> ...


Thanks for the photos! It's really helpful. Just ordered on from the boutique. Such a nice combo the 2254 and gray edged NATO. You have great taste. To that point, the Hesalite Speedmaster is next on my list!


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, let me be the bad guy, who sais it is not that perfect, it doesn't worth the money.
I wanted an Omega oem nato strap, since I saw it in Basel last year. In the hungarian boutique there wasn't even 1 pcs in stock (and they said they can order it, and I'll get it in 1 month. WTF? I should wait 1 month for a natostrap?), so I went to the boutique in Vienna, to buy it. There the lady couldn't install it, so her collegaue helped her. I paid, I thought I'm happy with it. There is a small museum in that boutique, so I've checked it. I was also checking my new nato, when the springbar flashed in my eyes like this:









Ok, I thought I've got the 21mm size, maybe she mixed it, it is easy to change it.
I've showed it to the lady, she said I'm right, and she will replace it with the correct size. She started to search for a 22mm strap, but she couldn't find. Then she found some note, that said there is NO 21mm or 22mm strap. They have only 1 size that fits both (and another size, that fits 19-20 mm lugs).
Great, so I have a nato strap for 182€, that doesn't even fit perfect on my watch, and a 10$ strap fits better...
Yes I admit, the webbing is very nice quality, nice to touch, and there is an Omega logo, but that's all.

It is 21.5mm wide, so it won't be perfect on any watch.
I also have to mention, the hardware size is also not perfect. The buckle and the keepers are 22.5mm wide. So they can twist, and move, and won't stay straight, like on cheap nato straps, where the webbing and the hardware are both 22mm.
























The placement of the keepers, and stitches is also weird. The strap is longer than an average 10$ strap, but I still can't fold back it's end, so it just there, and looks cheap.






















disclaimer: yes I've intentionally twisted the keeper, and sometimes they are straight


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Great feedback! What brand is the all gray strap?


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

I've wondered about this. I saw a while ago that on the Omega webside, they have two different sizes listed for their NATOs, something like one size for 18-20mm lugs and another for 21-22mm lugs (they've since changed how the sizes are listed on their website). I wondered if this means their NATOs would fit either a little loose or a little tight on certain lug sizes watches. Unfortunately, you've answered this. I will add that both my NATOS are the ones for 20mm lugs and fit my watches perfectly.



WiZARD7 said:


> Ok, let me be the bad guy, who sais it is not that perfect, it doesn't worth the money.
> I wanted an Omega oem nato strap, since I saw it in Basel last year. In the hungarian boutique there wasn't even 1 pcs in stock (and they said they can order it, and I'll get it in 1 month. WTF? I should wait 1 month for a natostrap?), so I went to the boutique in Vienna, to buy it. There the lady couldn't install it, so her collegaue helped her. I paid, I thought I'm happy with it. There is a small museum in that boutique, so I've checked it. I was also checking my new nato, when the springbar flashed in my eyes like this:
> 
> View attachment 5364418
> ...


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

mario24601 said:


> Great feedback! What brand is the all gray strap?


it is from timefactors


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

WiZARD7 said:


> it is from timefactors


Thanks!


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

WiZARD7 said:


> View attachment 5364482





avt80 said:


> I will add that both my NATOS are the ones for 20mm lugs and fit my watches perfectly.


How's the fit of the 20mm strap on the buckle and the keepers? Is Omega using smaller ones?


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

avt80 said:


> I've wondered about this. I saw a while ago that on the Omega webside, they have two different sizes listed for their NATOs, something like one size for 18-20mm lugs and another for 21-22mm lugs (they've since changed how the sizes are listed on their website). I wondered if this means their NATOs would fit either a little loose or a little tight on certain lug sizes watches. Unfortunately, you've answered this. I will add that both my NATOS are the ones for 20mm lugs and fit my watches perfectly.


Yes, they have just changed the webpage of natos.
I wonder whether they now have 4 different size, with correct width? Are the first buyers stuck with this f*cked up size?


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

Theognosis said:


> How's the fit of the 20mm strap on the buckle and the keepers? Is Omega using smaller ones?


Just eyeballing it, I'd say there is an extra 0.5mm-0.8mm gap in the keepers. Not enought to bother me or make them seem loose. I'll get out the calipers again tonight and measure.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)

WiZARD7 said:


> Ok, let me be the bad guy, who sais it is not that perfect, it doesn't worth the money.
> I wanted an Omega oem nato strap, since I saw it in Basel last year. In the hungarian boutique there wasn't even 1 pcs in stock (and they said they can order it, and I'll get it in 1 month. WTF? I should wait 1 month for a natostrap?), so I went to the boutique in Vienna, to buy it. There the lady couldn't install it, so her collegaue helped her. I paid, I thought I'm happy with it. There is a small museum in that boutique, so I've checked it. I was also checking my new nato, when the springbar flashed in my eyes like this:
> 
> View attachment 5364418
> ...


Hmmm.. Thats very strange. From what I can see on mine, the buckles and keepers are perfectly sized with the width of the strap so there isn't an obvious gap like the ones on yours judging by your pictures. I'm currently not wearing it today, giving it a rest after wearing the strap for over 2 months since getting it. Will check mine up close just to be sure when I get home.


----------



## thestrapguy (Jul 20, 2015)

WiZARD7 said:


> Yes, they have just changed the webpage of natos.
> I wonder whether they now have 4 different size, with correct width? Are the first buyers stuck with this f*cked up size?


The ones I have has a difference of 0.5mm, which is negligible. As for the Spectre LE, not only the buckle is brushed, the lung width is a perfect fit of 21mm (according to the thread starter). You may want to check with ur Service Centre for confirmation. Many ADs don't even know about the diff in sizes.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

thestrapguy said:


> The ones I have has a difference of 0.5mm, which is negligible. As for the Spectre LE, not only the buckle is brushed, the lung width is a perfect fit of 21mm (according to the thread starter). You may want to check with ur Service Centre for confirmation. Many ADs don't even know about the diff in sizes.


When I bought it (~20 days ago), even the website listed only 2 sizes: 19-20mm and 21-22mm
Now it lists 4 different size.


----------



## thestrapguy (Jul 20, 2015)

WiZARD7 said:


> When I bought it (~20 days ago), even the website listed only 2 sizes: 19-20mm and 21-22mm
> Now it lists 4 different size.


Hey, we have the rare discontinued NATO strap! Aren't you glad? It's a collectors item now! Like faulty bezel etc! Lol


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

WiZARD7 said:


> When I bought it (~20 days ago), even the website listed only 2 sizes: 19-20mm and 21-22mm
> Now it lists 4 different size.


Before I bought the Spectre LE, I had also bought the same colored strap for my regular 300 MC. At the time Omega's website were showing only two choices, and I ordered the 21-22 mm one (ref. 0031ZSZ002053) from the local Omega boutique. I remembered when I was placing the order the sales agent told me that in his information the actual width of 0031ZSZ002053 is 21.5 mm and asked me if I'm sure that's the strap I wanted. So I'm sure my strap isn't from one of the four new sizes on the updated website as well. But for some reason mine doesn't seem to have the same gap issue for the hardware though, at the location where the buckle attaches there is no gap at all.

Would it be possible that the production line made a mistake on one of the batches?


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

valel46 said:


> Would it be possible that the production line made a mistake on one of the batches?


maybe
It is not a big problem, I wouldn't even mention if, it was a 10-20-50$ nato strap. But for 200$ I think it should be perfect, without such visible flaws.


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Funny enough, the OEM nato was the first I ever tried on, as I took my 2254.50 to the omega boutique to look for strap options besides the standard bracelet. However, since I had never worn a nato strap before, I wasn't sure if I liked the look and feel enough to spend $175 plus tax.

I've since ordered two after market natos, plain black and grey and black striped for around $15 each to play around with. If i decide that I do like the nato style, I will most likely buy an OEM one since the quality of the nylon, keepers, and buckles can't be beat. 

Question for OEM strap owners, were you able to negotiate any discounts or tax savings either at a boutique or through an AD?


----------



## thestrapguy (Jul 20, 2015)

Elusive1 said:


> Funny enough, the OEM nato was the first I ever tried on, as I took my 2254.50 to the omega boutique to look for strap options besides the standard bracelet. However, since I had never worn a nato strap before, I wasn't sure if I liked the look and feel enough to spend $175 plus tax.
> 
> I've since ordered two after market natos, plain black and grey and black striped for around $15 each to play around with. If i decide that I do like the nato style, I will most likely buy an OEM one since the quality of the nylon, keepers, and buckles can't be beat.
> 
> Question for OEM strap owners, were you able to negotiate any discounts or tax savings either at a boutique or through an AD?


Not a single cent. I paid much more than USD $175 (due to currency, shipping and PayPal fees) and have been trying to just get back my $ but no one is biting!

However, I got a magazine and a nice paperback tied with a ribbon! Great isn't it?


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

WiZARD7 said:


> maybe
> It is not a big problem, I wouldn't even mention if, it was a 10-20-50$ nato strap. But for 200$ I think it should be perfect, without such visible flaws.


Yeah agreed, I'd have similar reaction if mine has the same issues.



Elusive1 said:


> Funny enough, the OEM nato was the first I ever tried on, as I took my 2254.50 to the omega boutique to look for strap options besides the standard bracelet. However, since I had never worn a nato strap before, I wasn't sure if I liked the look and feel enough to spend $175 plus tax.
> 
> I've since ordered two after market natos, plain black and grey and black striped for around $15 each to play around with. If i decide that I do like the nato style, I will most likely buy an OEM one since the quality of the nylon, keepers, and buckles can't be beat.
> 
> Question for OEM strap owners, were you able to negotiate any discounts or tax savings either at a boutique or through an AD?


From personal experience, on accessories OB gave no discount, but AD were able to offer a small percentage though.


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

thestrapguy said:


> Not a single cent. I paid much more than USD $175 (due to currency, shipping and PayPal fees) and have been trying to just get back my $ but no one is biting!
> 
> However, I got a magazine and a nice paperback tied with a ribbon! Great isn't it?


Now you've just reminded me that the OB still owes me the English version of the magazine, I almost forgot about it. :-d


----------



## Elusive1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thestrapguy said:


> Not a single cent. I paid much more than USD $175 (due to currency, shipping and PayPal fees) and have been trying to just get back my $ but no one is biting!
> 
> However, I got a magazine and a nice paperback tied with a ribbon! Great isn't it?


Don't feel too bad. I just paid $260 + tax for the OEM PO style rubber strap to fit my 2254.50, a steep price for a piece of rubber. But I got a hardcover red omega catalogue book in a gift bag tied with a ribbon!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I still can't get over this idea of spending so much on a nato. For me, the argument that we shouldn't balk at spending more on a strap because we spend so much on watches doesn't hold water. We value Omegas because we like the design, quality, etc. Compared to other watch brands of similar quality, Omega watch pricing is not out of line. When it comes to cloth straps, however, the difference in quality and appearance between a $15 nato and a $175 Omega nato does not justify such a price difference. I could see maybe triple the price difference, but not 11.66x.

I know there are lots on both sides of this debate, if you can call it that.

I do acknowledge that I don't always make sense in my purchasing decisions though. I wear suits for work at times, but not all the time. When I buy suits, however, I tend to spend far more than if I were to buy a pair of dress pants and ports jacket/blazer combination. For the longest time I did not know why, but I realized that when I wear a suit, my intention is to kick a$$. When I wear pants and a jacket (though I do still want to look good), there is no such intention. Rightly or wrongly.


----------



## AntonL (Oct 8, 2014)

Some great looking straps here. I think it's a little steep for an official Omega NATO. I would also go after market. Having said that, if you buy the new moonwatch, it comes packaged with an additional NATO and velcro strap. Justification enough to add a Speedy to your collection?


----------



## Lemon328i (Apr 16, 2009)

I really like the Omega NATO straps. The material feels just like a seatbelt. I just wish they'd make a solid navy blue one to go with their gorgeous blue dials!


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> I still can't get over this idea of spending so much on a nato. For me, the argument that we shouldn't balk at spending more on a strap because we spend so much on watches doesn't hold water. We value Omegas because we like the design, quality, etc. Compared to other watch brands of similar quality, Omega watch pricing is not out of line. When it comes to cloth straps, however, the difference in quality and appearance between a $15 nato and a $175 Omega nato does not justify such a price difference. I could see maybe triple the price difference, but not 11.66x.
> 
> I know there are lots on both sides of this debate, if you can call it that.
> 
> I do acknowledge that I don't always make sense in my purchasing decisions though. I wear suits for work at times, but not all the time. When I buy suits, however, I tend to spend far more than if I were to buy a pair of dress pants and ports jacket/blazer combination. For the longest time I did not know why, but I realized that when I wear a suit, my intention is to kick a$$. When I wear pants and a jacket (though I do still want to look good), there is no such intention. Rightly or wrongly.


If Omega OEM straps can be bought at a measely $45/piece, then every person on the planet could afford them and slap those nice NATOs on their cheap watches. That would taint the Omega brand name which is the last thing the Swatch group needs in competing with Rolex. For luxury goods, you have to take in consideration the name and exclusivity--among many things--and not factor in material cost alone. At $175, I think it's the perfect price point.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> I still can't get over this idea of spending so much on a nato. For me, the argument that we shouldn't balk at spending more on a strap because we spend so much on watches doesn't hold water. We value Omegas because we like the design, quality, etc.* Compared to other watch brands of similar quality, Omega watch pricing is not out of line. *When it comes to cloth straps, however, the difference in quality and appearance between a $15 nato and a $175 Omega nato does not justify such a price difference. I could see maybe triple the price difference, but not 11.66x.


Check JLC, BP nato strap prices, and then compare it


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Some really great replies and opinions on these straps. I am still waiting for mine and I am very excited after seeing members pictures! I still prefer the thought of an OEM on my Omega though, and doubt I would ever put a £5 one on it. WiZARD7, I just looked at JLC natos and the UK pricing I found was £210 and on Ebay there is one on there for $600!! Now that is definitely getting into ridiculous pricing, and the natos don't look a patch on the Omega one in my opinion but each to their own!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I can agree that Omega pricing is based on brand and exclusivity. And I know that JLC and other more up-market brands are even more pricey. Just saying that it is not worth it for me to buy one. That's all. My opening sentence was "I still can't get over this idea of spending so much on a nato." Not an "Omega nato".

Had a JLC Master Control which I sold a little while ago. It had a nice alligator JLC strap with deployant. If I decided to keep the JLC and replace the strap down the road, I would have replaced it with an aftermarket alligator which fit the JLC deployant for around $200 - $300, rather than get the JLC strap for $600+. Again, that is just me. I understand if others would do differently.


----------



## AK CH (Apr 15, 2008)

I was having a hard time deciding between the Black with Grey border and the Bond for my 2254. I hadn't realized before looking at them both at a boutique today that the Bond on the Spectre 300 has brushed hardware while the others are polished. Can anyone confirm that the Bond style ordered separately from the Spectre 300 has brushed hardware? Or is this special to the Spectre watch? Ended up ordering the Bond either way, but damn, are they both nice. I don't think you can go wrong with these OEM Omegas (well, your wallet can). Very classy somehow. I never expected to say those words about a NATO.


Edit: Upon further review (sorry, NFL season) I realized there must be 2 different Bond NATOs. The normal 5 stripe with polished hardware and the official Bond NATO with brushed hardware and "007" on one of the fasteners. Glad I saw that. Cool stuff.


----------



## chris975d (Aug 10, 2013)

AK CH said:


> I was having a hard time deciding between the Black with Grey border and the Bond for my 2254. I hadn't realized before looking at them both at a boutique today that the Bond on the Spectre 300 has brushed hardware while the others are polished. Can anyone confirm that the Bond style ordered separately from the Spectre 300 has brushed hardware? Or is this special to the Spectre watch? Ended up ordering the Bond either way, but damn, are they both nice. I don't think you can go wrong with these OEM Omegas (well, your wallet can). Very classy somehow. I never expected to say those words about a NATO.


I can confirm that on the Omega OEM, non-Spectre "bond" NATO, the hardware is polished. Not satin/brushed.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

CGSshorty said:


> View attachment 5435546


Nice

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## omegarider (Apr 14, 2014)

AK CH said:


> I was having a hard time deciding between the Black with Grey border and the Bond for my 2254. I hadn't realized before looking at them both at a boutique today that the Bond on the Spectre 300 has brushed hardware while the others are polished. Can anyone confirm that the Bond style ordered separately from the Spectre 300 has brushed hardware? Or is this special to the Spectre watch? Ended up ordering the Bond either way, but damn, are they both nice. I don't think you can go wrong with these OEM Omegas (well, your wallet can). Very classy somehow. I never expected to say those words about a NATO.
> 
> Edit: Upon further review (sorry, NFL season) I realized there must be 2 different Bond NATOs. The normal 5 stripe with polished hardware and the official Bond NATO with brushed hardware and "007" on one of the fasteners. Glad I saw that. Cool stuff.


chris975d is correct. I've both the normal and Spectre LE NATOs. The normal version comes with polished hardware, while the Spectre one comes with brushed parts.


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

is the issue of NATOs scratching case backs eliminated with these omega NATOS?


----------



## yinzerniner (May 28, 2014)

josh27 said:


> is the issue of NATOs scratching case backs eliminated with these omega NATOS?


Caseback scratching is almost NEVER from the Nato strap itself, it is from the grime, sand and dust that accumulates between the strap and the caseback and usually takes years. If you clean your strap and watch somewhat regularly there will be almost no chance of a strap causing steel loss.


----------



## Bindroid (Aug 18, 2015)

How do you guys clean these straps? Put it a cloth bag and gentle cycle washing machine once in awhile?


----------



## BMac74 (Jun 25, 2014)

Bindroid said:


> How do you guys clean these straps? Put it a cloth bag and gentle cycle washing machine once in awhile?


I used a little Woolite and washed it in the sink, seemed to work well.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

PunkJr said:


> I could never take anyone that has bought one of the OEM NATO straps seriously. $200 for a $2 piece of petroleum based fabric with a few stainless buckles - Omega are taking the piss. And, it will never be a MOD Phoenix NATO (which can be bought for a fraction of the price).


I have both straps, the quality is not comparable, there is nothing wrong with the Phoenix however I have other aftermarket NATO's that trump the Phoenix for quality. I understand its the original but the Omega NATO is superior in every way.


----------



## Watch4Victor (Apr 10, 2015)

How come the one selling on eBay doesn't have "OMEGA" letter on the metal? It just has the logo on the buckle.


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

A quick update on my Nato.... I'm still waiting haha. Emailed OB last Friday after two weeks, and they still had not received it so said they will chase Omega mid week and let me know when it arrives. Not heard anything since so over 3 weeks now! The wait must nearly be over now though! 

Watch4Victor, I'm no expert but them ones you mention on ebay look like generic nato straps with an original Omega buckle to me.


----------



## King_Joe (Oct 7, 2015)

I also own the OEM Omega NATO and another one from timefactors, and they are in completely different leagues. However, I am planning to buy a NATO strap for my non Omega watch, any suggestions on quality NATOs?


----------



## yinzerniner (May 28, 2014)

King_Joe said:


> I also own the OEM Omega NATO and another one from timefactors, and they are in completely different leagues. However, I am planning to buy a NATO strap for my non Omega watch, any suggestions on quality NATOs?


The closest match to the Omega OEM Nato's I've seen/felt are the Tudor Natos (which cost almost as much as the Omegas) and the black nato from Zulu Diver. The Tudor material isn't quite as tightly wound as the Omega OEM's, and the patterns more of a checkerboard style, but they are very high quality, have IMO a better buckle, and are very comfy. The black Zulu Diver nato is the closest material to the Omega OEMs in terms of weave smoothness and tightness, with a bit more pattern variation (very thin but still noticeable horizonal weave, while the tight seatbelt-like Omega weave has no real discernable orientation) but very thin hardware. 
The striped Zulu Divers aren't quite as tight a weave as the black one, but still very comfy - about the same quality as a Crown & Buckle premium nato.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

If the Omega NATOs had an adjustable buckle like my Tudor's fabric strap, I'd buy one. The Tudor strap is the nicest and most comfortable strap I've ever owned.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

After wearing it for a few weeks I can report it's the nicest NATO I've tried, by far.


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

+1 I was dubious as well because of the cost. The quality and finish are superb. The material is so thick and great quality, thats all is use now. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

Loving it.








Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

leighton156 said:


> Loving it.
> View attachment 5605617
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


Stunning!

How long did your strap take to arrive if you don't mind me asking Leighton? I have just emailed them again this morning about mine, thought it would have arrived by now.


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks mate, yeah i don't think I'll ever put it back on the bracelet! ☺ I ordered mine from Ace Jewellers in Amsterdam i think, they took about 3 weeks or so to deliver to the UK. Really good service. Where did you order from? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks great, really can't wait for mine! That is really good service. I ordered mine from the Omega Boutique, Manchester Trafford Centre. I was originally going to go and pick it up but I have asked them to send it direct to me when it arrives.


----------



## leighton156 (Dec 18, 2013)

You won't be disappointed, its a great strap. Just really suits the watch so well. Fingers crossed it won't be long for you. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## love4watches (Dec 30, 2013)

here is mine X-33 ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just ordered a Bond NATO from my AD. Tried on this leather Omega NATO the other day:


----------



## chris975d (Aug 10, 2013)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Just ordered a Bond NATO from my AD. Tried on this leather Omega NATO the other day:
> 
> View attachment 5662794


Out of all the Omega NATOs I have, this is my favorite.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

chris975d said:


> Out of all the Omega NATOs I have, this is my favorite.


Hot damn. I love the tan leather.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

It's going to look sooo nice as it ages.



chris975d said:


> Out of all the Omega NATOs I have, this is my favorite.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I think we are all looking for nato bands made of seatbelt material. 

I want that Omega Black with orange border, but my wife would make me taste my own blood if I bought it.

But oh man I want it.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

RedHerringHack said:


> I think we are all looking for nato bands made of seatbelt material.
> 
> I want that Omega Black with orange border, but my wife would make me taste my own blood if I bought it.
> 
> But oh man I want it.


Try the domestic abuse hotline.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

larryganz said:


> Try the domestic abuse hotline.


L O L

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## JD89 (Mar 26, 2015)

I thought I would give an update regarding my strap. I have been in contact with OB the last few weeks and they have been chasing Omega as it still has not arrived... They informed me that because of the new Spectre film Omega have shortages with them so I am still waiting.

However, during my time whilst I have been waiting I started looking and thinking about which watch to get next. To cut a long story short, I finally seen a Hesalite Speedmaster in person for the first time ever a few weeks ago (crazy I know, but there doesn't seem to be many around my area) then thats when the obsession kicked in. I couldn't stop thinking about it, it got pretty ridiculous and I even had a dream about it at one point haha. Well a deal come along which was too good for me to pass on and here it is I finally have my own Speedmaster! Couldn't believe the size of the box from the postman this morning! I plan to use my Speedy for special occasions, do you think it goes well with suits? I want to keep it on steel and whilst waiting for my bond nato strap I have decided to put the SMPc on the black nato which comes with the speedy! Love both and couldn't be happier with my new purchase! Sorry for the long winded post but heres a few pictures (really bad phone pictures taken with excitement!)


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

After thinking there was no way I would buy this overpriced bit of nylon fabric I somewhat spontaneously bit the bullet. I was in Chadstone shopping centre and the omega boutique here had one on show.. I was sort of rushed because I had to meet my wife so I said yes.. Next to me an old Chinese guy decides to buy a 10k watch with a bag of cash! This created bit of a delay in the cash register..I almost backed out but stuck it out ..


----------



## avt80 (Jul 23, 2014)

The black NATO looks great on your Seamaster.



JD89 said:


> View attachment 5774122


----------



## ljg514 (Aug 5, 2011)

RedHerringHack said:


> I think we are all looking for nato bands made of seatbelt material.
> 
> I want that Omega Black with orange border, but my wife would make me taste my own blood if I bought it.
> 
> But oh man I want it.


No wife. I went for it yesterday b-)


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm going to just say I love my NATO straps and would buy them again without hesitation. They are just such high quality I don't even care.


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

graymadder said:


> They are really nice. They are expensive but it is the most comfortable NATO I've ever worn the best quality I've ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 5324298


Seriously, why does Omega persist with orange highlights on the PO? Red looks so much better.


----------



## Aliosa_007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys, are there any nato options between the 200 Euro Omega and 15 Euro no-name ones? I'm looking for something closer to Omega in quality but at a more acceptable price.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

graymadder said:


> They are really nice. They are expensive but it is the most comfortable NATO I've ever worn the best quality I've ever owned.
> 
> View attachment 5324298


This looks amazing!!


----------



## robidog (Feb 7, 2011)

I like it, especially as I don't have a fitting metal bracelet for this watch (and my skin does not like leather). Quality is good, as far as you can tell from wearing it only a few days. 

But of course you can buy a whole soccer team a Casio A164WA each for the same amount of money (which is good quality and also looks good, IMHO). And from Ali in China you can probably buy watches for a whole football team and their families. I found one that comes on a NATO, 3 USD for both watch and strap. Still I spent my money for the Omega Nato (god knows why - but I suspect it is the work of a smart marketing guy).


----------



## Jefferson Overlin (Mar 4, 2013)

Aliosa_007 said:


> Guys, are there any nato options between the 200 Euro Omega and 15 Euro no-name ones? I'm looking for something closer to Omega in quality but at a more acceptable price.


LOL if there were such a thing, this thread wouldn't exist. I searched for ages for an aftermarket strap that was comparable in quality, and there just isn't one. I highly recommend just biting the bullet. It's a pretty high quality bullet


----------



## Aliosa_007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jefferson Overlin said:


> LOL if there were such a thing, this thread wouldn't exist. I searched for ages for an aftermarket strap that was comparable in quality, and there just isn't one. I highly recommend just biting the bullet. It's a pretty high quality bullet


Bummer!

To make it clear though, I wasn't looking for something that is *equal* to the omega strap at a much cheaper price. Just something that is in-between in both quality and price.


----------



## Kluber (Aug 9, 2014)

Aliosa_007 said:


> Guys, are there any nato options between the 200 Euro Omega and 15 Euro no-name ones? I'm looking for something closer to Omega in quality but at a more acceptable price.


As as many can attest to, it's tough to compare the level of quality (even with being overpriced) to the oem natos, unless you compare omega oem to blancpain, jlc, Tudor natos, etc.

you should search in straps and bands on the forum under best natos and you will get a whole lot of information on quality of various nato brands. I have the fabric/leather omega nato and it is very nice.

Others I have tried that I liked - timefactors, gasgasbones, and morellato jump natos. I believe gasgasbones used to make nato straps for certain Bremont watches and morellato jump natos used to be manufactured for some Hamilton watches. Not as nice as the omega nato I have but decent natos for a whole lot cheaper.

N80leather also makes custom nato straps that are highly reviewed but I have yet to own one. And wizard7 forum member is making his own with seatbelt material to match the look of omegas. They look really nice and perhaps you Can reach out to him to test a prototype once they are ready.

Take a look on the straps forum..I have posted pictures of each one above that I have owned for reference.

Hope this helps. Happy holidays.

edit post - actually my pics of the aforementioned natos are under the omega thread "strap suggestions? Planet ocean" started by trevor1t


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Aliosa_007 said:


> Guys, are there any nato options between the 200 Euro Omega and 15 Euro no-name ones? I'm looking for something closer to Omega in quality but at a more acceptable price.


Not yet, but I'm working on it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

ljg514 said:


> No wife. I went for it yesterday b-)


This photo may actually change my mind on this Omega Nato idea.

I have that same watch. Might look at the black nato with grey edges so I could use it on my PO, Speedy Pro and SMP Electric Blue.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin (Mar 4, 2013)

Actually, I do recall someone on WUS who actually made his own NATO from seatbelt material he cut.... You could make one similarly as a DIY project! In the meantime, here's the lazy man's version of that project 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieAnotherDay (Mar 22, 2017)

Stopped by the Omega Boutique in New York and picked up a Nato strap for my 2531 and it has turned out to be a great call. Extremely comfortable and feels/looks very high quality.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, I think this thread needs updating since PhenomeNato is now available and is probably the closes competitor with regards to OEM Omega Nato. They both share a floating keeper and the price is very reasonable.

Here's mine as an example.


































And here it is next to my OEM Omega Nato.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's another recent thread with some comparisons between the PhenomeNato and Omega straps, for those not quite ready to pull the trigger yet. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/nato-straps-3948858.html

I'm thinking about switching to the black strap that came with my Speedy this weekend, but I really like the Bond look. I've ordered the PhenomeNato regular to see how it wears.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Aliosa_007 said:


> Guys, are there any nato options between the 200 Euro Omega and 15 Euro no-name ones? I'm looking for something closer to Omega in quality but at a more acceptable price.


PhenomeNATO. Very close in feel and design to the Omega OEM NATO. Not 100% as good, but very close for a third of the price.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

mesaboogie18 said:


> PhenomeNATO. Very close in feel and design to the Omega OEM NATO. Not 100% as good, but very close for a third of the price.


Recycled photos, but they make mesa boggie's point.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

OEM NATOs are second to none. Just my humble opinion. :-!


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't believe the OEM range doesn't include a plain black with steel keepers, it's ridiculous


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

TSC said:


> Can't believe the OEM range doesn't include a plain black with steel keepers, it's ridiculous


It does. It just hasn't been shown:


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

TSC said:


> Can't believe the OEM range doesn't include a plain black with steel keepers, it's ridiculous


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you guys just showing me the one that only comes with the Speedy LE or have they started offering one?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

From their website:


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Any new natos ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

TSC said:


> Can't believe the OEM range doesn't include a plain black with steel keepers, it's ridiculous


Omega's web site doesn't show the plain black NATO with steel sleepers and that does seem odd. On the other hand their web site doesn't show a bunch of stuff that they offer. Maybe a call to your local boutique?


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

altm said:


> Omega's web site doesn't show the plain black NATO with steel sleepers and that does seem odd. On the other hand their web site doesn't show a bunch of stuff that they offer. Maybe a call to your local boutique?


It's almost plain and has steel sleepers...


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

I've asked the OBs and they just show me the ones you've posted above. Material keepers or the one with the grey edge. Never steel on plain black. Only on the ones that come with that Speedy I understood?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

The plain black only comes with the Speedy Moonwatch.


----------



## mwfpark (May 23, 2015)

duc said:


> It does. It just hasn't been shown:
> 
> View attachment 11299418
> 
> ...


Personally, as someone with the Spectre, I like the black OEM non-metal keeper NATO strap for daily wear (I use my bond strap for dress). As the internally exposed metal keepers, (specifically the one at the botom of the casing) no matter how loose I wear it, 'digs' uncomfortably into my wrist. For short, couple hour outings I don't tend to notice it, but as I wear my sole omega damn near all the.time, the fabric keepers are far more comfortable.

I also noticed the phenom NATO straps do not have the metal keepers exposed to the inside, another thing to.consider over the OEM if you're like me.

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if Omega released any new natos to the public at Basel? I know there is a very nice grey nato in the trilogy box, and a sand one, which I would love to hve.


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

mesaboogie18 said:


> The plain black only comes with the Speedy Moonwatch.


That's what I've been saying/asking in all these previous posts. So 'No' them....!


----------



## mwfpark (May 23, 2015)

mwfpark said:


> Personally, as someone with the Spectre, I like the black OEM non-metal keeper NATO strap for daily wear (I use my bond strap for dress). As the internally exposed metal keepers, (specifically the one at the botom of the casing) no matter how loose I wear it, 'digs' uncomfortably into my wrist. For short, couple hour outings I don't tend to notice it, but as I wear my sole omega damn near all the.time, the fabric keepers are far more comfortable.
> 
> I also noticed the phenom NATO straps do not have the metal keepers exposed to the inside, another thing to.consider over the OEM if you're like me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


I was referring to this OEM black NATO strap (there are 2 kinds) :









Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

does this strap exist in the 22mm width version?



mwfpark said:


> I was referring to this OEM black NATO strap (there are 2 kinds) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

speedmaster. said:


> does this strap exist in the 22mm width version?


It is manufactured by Jean Rousseau Leather watch straps, luxury leather goods: Jean Rousseau Paris

I had one custom made without the second flap. I believe they would make one in 22mm to your specifications. You have to contact them via email to initiate the process. Here are some repeat photos of mine:


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Speedy is always looking good on Omega NATO:


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

great shots!!


munichblue said:


> Speedy is always looking good on Omega NATO:
> 
> View attachment 12553409
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowjoe100 (Dec 19, 2017)

I was lucky enough to receive an Omega Nato strap for Christmas. I have owned a few Bond Nato's in the past and this is undeniably better quality. I have never put one on my Planet Ocean before but have used it on some of my Seiko's and Citizens for example. I couldn't bring myself to put anything other than a genuine Omega strap on my Omega, makes sense to me at least. But now thats not a problem, this is a lovely strap. Its very comfortable and the material feels nice and I expect it top be long lasting. I wouldn't have spent my own money on it but if you can afford it / are able to be gifted one I would recommend you do. It turns one watch into two almost with the strap customisation this offers.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I have the Omega Neto also. It is by far the best one out there. Your PO looks great with it and the photos are awesome as well.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

The rio OEM strap is sweet on blue dial watches..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

